# Hunting from a canoe, or kayak.



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Do any of you use either, as a float/paddle down the river or in a swampy area, marsh as a layout boat?

I'm looking at the NuCanoe, and with the duck blind options, I really like it's versatility, stability, and ease of use. Any feedback from experience is welcomed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWgpBIpjSeg

If you have one and want to sell it, PM me now.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Check out a Gheenoe. Look at the photos on their website.


----------



## Brandon Shaver (May 13, 2016)

I tried a kayak for a little while and then bought a 14ft square back radisson canoe (same people who made sportspal canoes) I use this canoe to get around swamps, and also to hunt rivers. Found its a lot easier to get a dog back into and also shoot out of, but not as easy as a Jon boat.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Check out the Momarsh Fatboy DP. I hunted out of one for about 7 years and loved it. I mounted a transom on it and used a trolling motor to get around in it. It's actually rated to handle a 5-6 hp mud motor. I could haul a dozen decoys in the cockpit and my dog rode up front on the deck to where ever we hunted at. When hunting I was in a lying position and my dog sat behind me. The cockpit was covered with layout blind style doors so I was completely hidden when I had a face mask on. I could stand up when motoring to wherever i was going and the boat was very very steady. No rocking back and forth. Before i got the trolling motor I could paddle it with a kayak paddle but it was a bit cumbersome. Overall a great little boat.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Duck skiff*

I have a Carsten's Pintail - very stable paddles only a little harder than a canoe. Return from a memorable hunt.

I had a Beaavertail 1200 - very rugged and even more stable, but HARD to paddle. (Seems to suck water against the bottom when loaded.) I wish I kept it for around the pond.

But nothing beats a bigger boat with a built on hide.


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a Nucanoe and it works great. I have the layout blind and I think it could be improved a little but overall it is a great platform to hunt from. I bought the MoMarsh invisilounge seat it also works really well. I have schematics on some mods to improve the blind which I think will help and I would be more than willing to share them with you. I will say that when it is loaded down with gun, ammo, decoys, and a dog you will need at least 8" of water.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

BobCameron said:


> I have a Nucanoe and it works great. I have the layout blind and I think it could be improved a little but overall it is a great platform to hunt from. I bought the MoMarsh invisilounge seat it also works really well. I have schematics on some mods to improve the blind which I think will help and I would be more than willing to share them with you. I will say that when it is loaded down with gun, ammo, decoys, and a dog you will need at least 8" of water.


That is the kayak I went to buy, and they were out of stock. I may still get one eventually. Thanks for the feedback Bob.

I did buy this, and really like it. Hunting season will be the deciding factor, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wmIQCPo2NQ


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

If you ever decide to get a nucanoe, call Wild Creek Outfitters in Zionsville. They get Kayaks in that have been damaged during shipping every now and then. Mine had a hole in it from a forklift but it was repaired and looks and works great. They guarantee it will not leak and the boat was 1/2 off!

By the way, saw Mike's Tilly pup. She is going to be a pistol!


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

BobCameron said:


> If you ever decide to get a nucanoe, call Wild Creek Outfitters in Zionsville. They get Kayaks in that have been damaged during shipping every now and then. Mine had a hole in it from a forklift but it was repaired and looks and works great. They guarantee it will not leak and the boat was 1/2 off!
> 
> By the way, saw Mike's Tilly pup. She is going to be a pistol!


Wild Creek Outfitters is where I went. I really liked the way they present, inform, and answer. So much so that I bought the Jackson Kilroy DT. I will again go there and inquire about the NuCanoe, and thanks for the tip on damaged goods discount.

I have not seen Riley since she left the palace, other than pics. Mike keeps me informed, as do most others. A pistol is what I expected of her, and I think he did too. They had their eyes on her as soon as they were whelped. Having the luxury of being close enough to visit they came over several times after the pups were 5 weeks old. They got to hold her, and watch her grow from the beginning too.

I gave him the link to this RTF forum. Maybe one day he'll jump in and post some pics of her here.


----------



## Ken McLoud (Jun 26, 2016)

I agree with the other guys suggesting bigger boats like the fat boy or a john boat.

they're typically not much, if any more expensive, not really any harder to get in and out of the water, but there's A LOT more room for gear.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Ken McLoud said:


> I agree with the other guys suggesting bigger boats like the fat boy or a john boat.
> 
> they're typically not much, if any more expensive, not really any harder to get in and out of the water, but there's A LOT more room for gear.


I used to agree with that, and always had more gear than I needed to take, meaning more work. Most of the places I hunt call for a boat ride or a long pack in walk, and several of those places only get you next to where the birds want to be. In a kayak, or layout boat, I can limit the gear I take, place the decoys where they need to be, and hunt within the decoys if necessary. 

Now having the Jackson Kilroy DT and my hunting buddy (just bought) the NuCanoe, our options are 2x what they used to be. I have 2 Jon boats, and may pass them along to make room for _more stuff_ that I probably don't need.


----------

